# (Recruiting) Path of Enlightenment: Chapter 2



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2009)

*--------See Re-Recruitment post in last page-------*


The known world, Known as Dragon's Palm, is a great square-like, piece of earth, with sea in its south and east borders, where many islands with small towns spread. There are many mountain chains, valleys, forests and plains. The setting itself is Oriental themed, more precisely, with an ancient China theme. There is a short (not too short) background information about the history anyone in this world would know. 

[sblock=Dragon's Palm]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock]

*Character creation:*
Character creation is with 25 points (a little more powerful)
You are free to use any class of the character creator, as long as it fits into the setting and the character.


*Trainings:*

There will be something that I happen to call trainings.
Trainings are special teachings that are impaired to you since young age, or that you learn from a master, given certain amount of time. Here are some of the trainings some of the PC already received. Most of the trainings will be useful with unarmed attacks.
There will be times when using a weapon will not be a possibility, there are certain creatures immune to normal weapons, also, you cannot channel chi through weaponry so you won’t be able to combat spirits. That is the reason for which I put much emphasis on unarmed attacks. 
My idea with this is to perform special feats with a given trainings, and combining the trainings (yours and the ones of your peers) in such way you get a nice combat tactic. But trainings require time and patience, they are not a “pay and use” thing, you need time to train the technique and get familiar with it before you can use it. Training itself won’t require anything from you, but at the end of each training phase, you’ll be tested and will be required to succeed in your test in order to get the technique and be able to use your training.

"How to gain training in a special technique"

First thing you need is to find a technique you want to learn (either used by an ally or an enemy) and a master who knows the technique well enough to teach it to you.
The first time you see a technique that's compatible with your class, you roll WIS or INT to determine how you understand the technique basics at first sight. This will give you a bonus in your further training of the given technique.
During the training, you'll need to roll certain ability rolls and skill rolls, according to the technique you want to learn, with a DC according to the power of the technique.
Some masters will require payment or special services in exchange for the trainings impaired, or will do it for free. 
After you've learned and practiced the technique, you'll be able to use your new trainings.

[sblock=Trainings]
"Innate Martial Arts" a feat that allows the player to make an unarmed basic melee attack against a target with +3 proficiency, dealing 1d4+Str points of damage. Additionally you gain a +1 in your attempts to grab an opponent while unarmed. 
This applies to all character, even npcs. 

"Channeling Chi" Any person related with martial arts learns to channel their chi, through meditation and training. Controlling this energy will allow the characters to make some feats out of ordinary. Channeling Chi will allow you to harm ghosts and spirits with your unarmed attack. If you attack living beings, you get a +1 force damage to your damage rolls. Channel Chi is an encounter power that you can use if you are not bloodied, since it requires great amount of concentration. It last a number or rounds equal to your wisdom score, or until you get bloodied. It takes a minor action to activate the Channel Chi ability, so you'll be able to activate it and use it in you turn. All martially trained PC get this free. Other characters added later could gain once trained in a martial style.

"Martial Art Training" This feat allows you to use your hands as weapons. This allows you to use the class powers wile unarmed. This feat is gained by those who have received training in a martial style. 1st 2nd and 4th characters have this feat free. Other characters added later could gain once trained in a martial style.

"Stone Palm"
This technique allows the warrior to perform great defensive feats with his bare hand. Using the Stone Palm the warrior can deflect blades and arrows, and use it to slam enemies away with the power and bluntness of the Stone.
Prerequisite: Str 13 Con 13
Benefit: You can use a free hand as a Heavy shield, gaining +2 to shield AC and all the benefits of using said shield. The user does not suffer any penalty of wearing heavy shield, and can climb, etc. To gain the benefits of this technique, you must focus during a minor action. The effect last until the end of the encounter Gaining focus to use Stone Palm is like an encounter power.

There will be additional trainings available, but it has no sense that I start to post them now. [/sblock]

*Some notes about equipment:*

The first three players will start with equipment given by your master, so equip whatever you see fit for a student of martial arts. Mainly, you will have a staff, a leather armor and clothing

We will define the other player’s equipment further on. They will have an amount of gold to use in equipment, plus some pieces of equipment that are key to the story.

Although they exist, its not common to see anyone fighting with maces or hammers, although axes are quite common.

There will be small chances of getting your hands over any other weapon than these, excepting axes or katars.

Bastard Sword= Mio Dao http://www.learn-chinese-martial-art...-dao-sword.gif
Long sword= Jian Jian - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Scimitar= Dao Dao (sword) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Spear and long spear= Qiang http://dana.ucc.nau.edu/~msb46/qiang.gif
Staff= Gun http://beifan.com/shaolin-monk/059album03/sxd-2eg22.jpg
Dagger= Baat Jaam Do http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...fly_Swords.gif

Apart from this, I must make some notes about the usage of weapons: If you carry a sword or another military weapon at sight, you will be treated either as a mercenary, bandit, or warrior not aligned with the imperial army (if you don’t have an imperial suit of armor that is). 

Armors: The wide spread armor are the leather and hide armors. Metallic armors are restricted to this
http://www.armourarchive.org/essays/Shanwenkia.pdf
It’s a Chinese armor, from the Ming dynasty. I take that its properties will be much like a chain mail or a banded mail. In the PDF there is a draw of the armor suit, but it's far more decorative than what you can get, even in the imperial army.


Dramatis Personae:


Shen Rui- Needs player

Koryo- Needs player

Kaoru- Needs player


Leng- Played by Durlak
-Fighter- Defender

Wang Chi- Played by Helfdan
- Paladin - Defender

Ziang Yu- Played by WD
- Artificer - Leader

Ban Lu- Played by Scotly
- Cleric - Leader


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 8, 2009)

Wang Chi, reporting for duty!


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 8, 2009)

Ziang is ready for duty!



> 1st 2nd and 4th characters have this feat free. Other characters added later could gain once trained in a martial style.




Perhaps you should explain this to the new players. (The meaning of '1st 2nd and 4th characters')


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2009)

Kaoru here  . . . remember he is going to be a sorceror now . . . working on it as I type 

Keia


----------



## renau1g (Sep 8, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Perhaps you should explain this to the new players. (The meaning of '1st 2nd and 4th characters')




Yes, this would be appreciated. Also, should I keep being a human or is race modification allowed?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2009)

Human please. 
As for those phrases, the characters got in the game in orders. First two characters are Leng and Shen, third character is Kaoru, forth character is Koryo, 5th Ban Lu,, 6th Wang Chi, and 7th Ziang Yu. I did this because it was useful to give them their background baselines without personalizing classes or anything.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok, I like humans, just wanted to confirm. Now for magic items/equipment, what's the expectation? Use the standard rules?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2009)

Koryo has access to a level 2 weapon, or two level one weapons (In case you go offhand fighting.)


----------



## renau1g (Sep 9, 2009)

No other items, ie neck or robes?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2009)

Not now. There'll be much more chances to adquire magical items once the adventure starts, so don't you worry.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

Ok, here's the PDF of my PC, I'll update the RG upon approval.

[sblock=CB Summary]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
Koryo, level 3
Human, Monk
Monastic Tradition: Centered Breath

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 14, Dex 19, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 11, Con 14, Dex 17, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 8.


AC: 17 Fort: 16 Reflex: 17 Will: 15
HP: 36 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 9

TRAINED SKILLS
Religion +6, Endurance +8, Perception +8, Stealth +10, Acrobatics +10, Insight +8

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +1, Bluff, Diplomacy, Dungeoneering +3, Heal +3, History +1, Intimidate, Nature +3, Streetwise, Thievery +5, Athletics +1

FEATS
Human: Hero of Faith
Level 1: Action Surge
Level 2: Melee Training (Dexterity)

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Dragon's Tail
Monk at-will 1: Dancing Cobra
Monk at-will 1: Five Storms
Monk encounter 1: Open the Gate of Battle
Monk daily 1: Masterful Spiral
Monk utility 2: Agile Recovery
Monk encounter 3: Dance of Swords

ITEMS
Monk Unarmed Strike, Parrying Monk Unarmed Strike +1
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2009)

*Ban Lu*

Just checking in, welcome to all the new guys.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 10, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Koryo has access to a level 2 weapon, or two level one weapons (In case you go offhand fighting.)



And poor Ziang got nothing, so don't complain...
But one day he will... or he will build them himself!!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2009)

Poor Ziang was on NPC mode while you were offline my dear walking dead, I mean Dad. But worry not, he'll get his compensation soon enough. Remember the old firework villager?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 10, 2009)

renau1g said:


> Ok, here's the PDF of my PC, I'll update the RG upon approval.
> 
> [sblock=CB Summary]
> ====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
> ...





Great build, interesting. I'm eager to see how does he work out in battle. Go on and post it in the RG.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 10, 2009)

All set.


----------



## Durlak (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, I'm ready too. I'll be playing the same build of Leng as I said in the other thread.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 11, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Poor Ziang was on NPC mode while you were offline my dear walking dead, I mean Dad. But worry not, he'll get his compensation soon enough. Remember the old firework villager?



I do. Excellent! (Mr Burns voice)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2009)

Keya I checked Kaoru, seems allright. 

The IC thread will be up soon!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 18, 2009)

Well, as promised, here it is!
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/265382-path-enlightenment-chapter-2-a.html#post4936808


----------



## ukingsken (Sep 22, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, I didn't even notice that things were moving along, I've just been picking away reading the old IC thread trying to get a feel for my char. I'll post up my sheet this evening.

Just checking, same rules for me? 1 lvl 2 or 2 lvl 1 weapons? And I seem to remember you saying I should keep the flavor of the class but not necessarily the exacvt class correct voda?


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2009)

I didn't transfer an appropriate weapon over to Kaoru on my revision.  Note to self to do that 

Keia


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2009)

ukingsken said:


> Sorry for the delay, I didn't even notice that things were moving along, I've just been picking away reading the old IC thread trying to get a feel for my char. I'll post up my sheet this evening.
> 
> Just checking, same rules for me? 1 lvl 2 or 2 lvl 1 weapons? And I seem to remember you saying I should keep the flavor of the class but not necessarily the exacvt class correct voda?




Correct! As renau1 did, he is playing Koryo who was a ranger. He made a monk but keeps the flavor of retired assassin. 

And Keia I think you had a wand or something like that


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2009)

Yeah I think it was a wand or a dagger . . . keeping in line with it being a weapon, I'll go with dagger again.  Probably this one . . . 

*Wyrmtooth Dagger* - [Level 2, 520 gp, PHB II p. 204]
_Carved from a dragon’s tooth, this dagger can strip away a creature’s elemental defenses._
*Weapon:* Dagger
*Enhancement:* +1 attack rolls and damage rolls
*Critical:* +1d6 damage
*Property:* On a critical hit the target loses its resistances (save ends).
*Power (Daily):* Free Action. Until the end of the encounter, sorcerer attack powers you use through this dagger ignore the resistances of any enemy within 10 squares of you.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice and devastating. I like it.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2009)

Character Sheet updated with weapon upgrade.  Good to go 

Keia


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2009)

And it's made from a dragon's tooth, so it's infinitely cooler than a steel dagger.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 22, 2009)

Depends. Maybe it's steel from a dragon's armour, if such thing exists. Or from a dental implant of said dragon. Posibilities are countless.
Also I spelled your name wrong renau1g. For the second time.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 22, 2009)

No problem. You can just put r1 if that's easier for you. It was my university login name and I use it everywhere as it's always available so I don't have to remember what my username is at every different site.


----------



## ukingsken (Sep 24, 2009)

Can anyone explain exactly how/why this revamp came about? General consensus seems to be were lvl three and keep the flavor. But I wanna make sure I haven't gone too far before I post my update.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2009)

I do not know what revamp means, but I'll be glad to explain anything.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 24, 2009)

ukingsken said:


> Can anyone explain exactly how/why this revamp came about? General consensus seems to be were lvl three and keep the flavor. But I wanna make sure I haven't gone too far before I post my update.



Some players:
- had to update their classes to the newest rules (me)
- wanted to make use of some new classes they had in mind when designing their characters (ranger -> monk)
- had taken over existing characters and now want to personalize them. (Keia)


----------



## ukingsken (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok well with that in mind im about to post my revamp of Shen. Same concept, Warlord etc but slightly revamped.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 26, 2009)

Great! Post it in the RG when you are done.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2009)

Shen Rui's character has been updated on the RG for provisional use.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 29, 2009)

Not sure if king let you know or not but he's going to be MIA for a few months (at least) while he settles some legal issues that have arisen.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, he told me he had some isses with childre custody. I can save his spot for a while if you are all ok with it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Yes, he told me he had some isses with childre custody. I can save his spot for a while if you are all ok with it.



I'm ok with this.


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2009)

me too


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2009)

Fine. Waiting on your replies on the IC thread guys.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm okay with holding his spot as well.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm a little lost in the skill challenge. What do we still need to accomplish?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 30, 2009)

Some of the tasks can be accomplished several times, in order to earn wins, others are just a one stand, like the old pyrotechnique man and the glassess of the ol lady.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2009)

Voda, I'm going to take a little trip to the beach and don't expect to be able to post until next Friday. Please npc Ban Lu as needed or just have him drink too much and pass out somewhere. He would likely continue to try and organize the workers.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 3, 2009)

Oky doky! Good luck in the beach, spend some quality time there. Don't worry about the good drunky monk, he is in good hands Buahahahahahah! Oh... shouldn't have laughed out loud.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 9, 2009)

Guys: I'll like you to build or imagine some trainings for your characters. As you can see on the trainings sections, trainings are special combat options that you can gain from masters and trainers. Think of Leng's stone palm stance for instances, or the channel chi ability. I'll put some trainings for everyone, but you can come up with special trainings for your Pcs. I'll like to see what you can create, to have a good amount of trainings to offer. So yes, you'll be given the chance to learn new stuff soon


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2009)

Bump to this, need those trainings!


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2009)

Training:

"Focus on your weapon, grasshopper! It is an extension of yourself!"
Choose one type of weapon you are proficient in. You can use this weapon as an implement of one of your classes.


----------



## Keia (Oct 12, 2009)

Training

*Storm's Gift*
*Encounter * Arcane, Lightning
Minor Action  * Weapon Touched*
Benefit: You bestow your lightning affiinity onto a weapon touched.  Lightning affinity allows the weapon to deal lightning damage and ignore up to resist 5 lightning of any foe. This effect lasts until the end of the encounter - or until Storm's Soul resistance is ended by Kaoru in an encounter.

Simply . . . it allows Kaoru to make one weapon of his own or another's into doing lightning damage rather than what it does normally (and gives it a little ability to cut through resistance to that damage type).  It lasts until Kaoru uses up his storm resistance to give himself a bonus to defenses . . . or the end of the encounter.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 12, 2009)

Proposed training:

Stop the Lifeblood
When you crit on a unarmed attack, the target is stunned TENT.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice, I like them! I'll post some of my own creation later.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2009)

Revisied and additional trainings, will add more later. 

"Innate Martial Arts" a feat that allows the player to make an unarmed basic melee attack against a target with +3 proficiency, dealing 1d4+Str points of damage. Additionally you gain a +1 in your attempts to grab an opponent while unarmed. 
This applies to all character, even npcs. 

"Channeling Chi" Any person related with martial arts learns to channel their chi, through meditation and training. Controlling this energy will allow the characters to make some feats out of ordinary. Channeling Chi will allow you to harm ghosts and spirits with your unarmed attack. If you attack living beings, you get a +1 force damage to your damage rolls. Channel Chi is an encounter power that requires great amount of concentration. It last until the end of the encounter or until the character is immobilized or unconscious. It takes a minor action to activate the Channel Chi ability, so you'll be able to activate it and use it in you turn. All martially trained PC get this free. Other characters added later could gain once trained in a martial style.

"Martial Art Training" This feat allows you to use your hands as weapons. This allows you to use the class powers wile unarmed. This feat is gained by those who have received training in a martial style. 1st 2nd and 4th characters have this feat free. Other characters added later could gain once trained in a martial style.

"Stone Palm"
This technique allows the warrior to perform great defensive feats with his bare hand. Using the Stone Palm the warrior can deflect blades and arrows, and use it to slam enemies away with the power and bluntness of the Stone.
_Prerequisite:_ Str 13 Con 13
_Benefit:_ You can use a free hand as a Heavy shield, gaining +2 to shield AC and all the benefits of using said shield. The user does not suffer any penalty of wearing heavy shield, and can climb, etc. To gain the benefits of this technique, you must focus during a minor action. The effect last until the end of the encounter Gaining focus to use Stone Palm is like an encounter power.

“Shin Chi Channeling” 
The energies from your Shin chi spread through your chakras purging your body and healing your injuries.  
_Prerequisite: _ Channeling Chi
_Benefit:_ Channeling the positive energies of a person’s chi, the user is able to spend a healing surge and gain +1d6 temporal hp, plus making a saving throw. This ability is used through the Channeling Chi training, when you activate this ability you must choose to use Shin Chi Channeling or not in this encounter.
Action: Free, requires using Channeling Chi.
Target: Self

“Shang Chi Channeling” The black energy from your Shang chi shoots from your body and seeks your foe. The energy feeds on the unlucky fellow’s life force, and then returns to you, fueling your system with the stolen power. 
_Prerequisite: _ Channeling Chi
_Benefit:_ Channeling the negative energies of a person’s chi, the user is able to drain the vital force of the target. When activated, the user chooses a target within a 10 feet radius. Said target looses a healing surge and the user regains a lost healing surge. This ability is used through the Channeling Chi training, when you activate this ability you must choose to use Shin Chi Channeling or not in this encounter.
Action: Free, requires using Channeling Chi.
Target: An enemy within Burst 2

 “Phantom’s Walk” 
You stride a few steps and suddenly, your body shape turns blur and ghostly, as you pass right through your enemy, assaulting its senses.  
_Prerequisite: _ Sorcerer or Warlock 
_Benefit: _Phantom’s Walk encounter power:
Standard, Encounter ) ✦Psychic
Ranged 3; Cha vs. Will; 2d6 + Cha Psychic damage, and the target has no line of sight to anything more than 2 squares from it (save ends). The caster teleports to the square behind the target.

“Whirlwind kick”
You take the stance of the Wind, slightly crouched, and begin to spin down around the axis of your left foot, sweeping your foe’s feet from beneath it, and then spin up, kicking your falling enemy away from you.
_Prerequisite:_  Str 13
_Benefit:_ Whirlwind kick encounter power:
Standard, Encounter ) ✦Physical, unarmed. 
Close; Str or Dex vs. Dex; 2d8 + Str damage, and the target is pushed a number of squares equal to your Str mod away from you and is now prone.

“Turtle’s Shelter” 
This highly defensive stance leaves the warrior unable to attack, but renders it almost untouchable. 
_Prerequisite: _Con 13 
_Benefit: _You can use all your offensive power to avoid incoming blows. While sustaining this stance, you gain a +2 AC and +1 to Fort and Reflexes. Additionally you can attempt to parry any physical attack, either close or ranged. Roll a basic melee attack and reduce that amount to the attacker’s roll. You can use an action point to parry an additional attack. You can’t reflect magical attacks. While in Turtle’s Shelter Stance, you can’t perform offensive actions, and you move at half your speed.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, some cool stuff in there. Let me give it a try.

'Towering Beacon'
The power of your chi builds and expands your physical form upward. You seem to tower above the fight. 

_Prerequisite: _ Channeling Chi
_Benefit:_ Channeling the positive energies of a person’s chi, the user is able to cause his form to seem larger and he is able to see as if from a considerable height. The range of all ranged powers is increased by two and all allies who can see you gain a +1 to will defense. This power last 1 round+1 round per point of cha modifier. 
_Action: _Move, requires using Channeling Chi.
_Target:_ Self

'Eye of the Stern Father'
Your stern gaze breaks enchantments and restores the target to the path of enlightenment. 

Daily Immediate interrupt.

_Prerequisite:_ Wisdom 15
_Benefit:_ When an ally is about to be distracted due to an attack on his/her will such as sleep or color spray your firm gaze grants an immediate save roll if the power is one that a save ends.  
_Action:_ Free, immediate interrupt
_Target:_ One ally within sight.

'Rebuke the Sinner'
You focus your chi into a blow that strikes not only the flesh, but the soul. 
Prerequisite: Channeling Chi
Benefit: 'Rebuke the Sinner' encounter power:
(Standard, Encounter ) ✦Physical, unarmed.
Close; Str or Wis vs. Will; 1d8 + Str or Wis damage, and the target dazed contemplating his faults and sins. Save Ends.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 20, 2009)

Great stuff Scotley! 
Well, are we ready to move along? I'll give everyone until tomorrow night to post more trainings, and then update the IC thread. 

See you tomorrow, VV


----------



## renau1g (Oct 20, 2009)

Sounds good. Tomorrow it is then.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 21, 2009)

Or the next day in my case. But yes I'm ready to move on!


----------



## renau1g (Oct 21, 2009)

Very well, #2, make it so


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry, I was delaying for Helfdan, who hasn't post any training. I'll get things ready tomorrow.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2009)

Ziang's training list:

"Focus on your weapon, grasshopper! It is an extension of yourself!"

"Martial Art Training"

"Channeling Chi"

“Turtle’s Shelter”


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2009)

*For Ban Lu*

'Towering Beacon'

'Eye of the Stern Father'

'Rebuke the Sinner'

'Whirlwind Kick'


----------



## renau1g (Oct 28, 2009)

Koryo will go with 

Channeling Chi

Stop the Lifeblood

Rebuke the Sinner

Turtle’s Shelter


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2009)

Koryo already knows how to channel his chi, so that's another training for you!


----------



## Keia (Oct 28, 2009)

*For Kaoru:*

Storm's Gift

Shin Chi Channeling

Phantom's Walk

Martial Arts Training


[sblock= Training details]*Storm's Gift
Encounter * Arcane, Lightning
Minor Action * Weapon Touched
Benefit:* You bestow your lightning affiinity onto a weapon touched. Lightning affinity allows the weapon to deal lightning damage and ignore up to resist 5 lightning of any foe. This effect lasts until the end of the encounter - or until Storm's Soul resistance is ended by Kaoru in an encounter.

*“Shin Chi Channeling” *
_The energies from your Shin chi spread through your chakras purging your body and healing your injuries. _
*Prerequisite: *Channeling Chi
*Benefit: *Channeling the positive energies of a person’s chi, the user is able to spend a healing surge and gain +1d6 temporal hp, plus making a saving throw. This ability is used through the Channeling Chi training, when you activate this ability you must choose to use Shin Chi Channeling or not in this encounter.
*Action: *Free, requires using Channeling Chi.
*Target: *Self

*“Phantom’s Walk” *
_You stride a few steps and suddenly, your body shape turns blur and ghostly, as you pass right through your enemy, assaulting its senses. _
*Prerequisite: *Sorcerer or Warlock 
Benefit: Phantom’s Walk encounter power:
Standard, Encounter ) ✦Psychic
Ranged 3; Cha vs. Will; 2d6 + Cha Psychic damage, and the target has no line of sight to anything more than 2 squares from it (save ends). The caster teleports to the square behind the target.

"Martial Art Training" This feat allows you to use your hands as weapons. This allows you to use the class powers wile unarmed. This feat is gained by those who have received training in a martial style. 1st 2nd and 4th characters have this feat free. Other characters added later could gain once trained in a martial style.[/sblock]

[sblock=Prior Trainings for Kaoru] *Prior Trainings for Kaoru:*
(Already Known) _"Innate Martial Arts"_ a feat that allows the player to make an unarmed basic melee attack against a target with +3 proficiency, dealing 1d4+Str points of damage. Additionally you gain a +1 in your attempts to grab an opponent while unarmed. 
This applies to all character, even npcs. 

(Already Known) *"Channeling Chi"* Any person related with martial arts learns to channel their chi, through meditation and training. Controlling this energy will allow the characters to make some feats out of ordinary. Channeling Chi will allow you to harm ghosts and spirits with your unarmed attack. If you attack living beings, you get a +1 force damage to your damage rolls. Channel Chi is an encounter power that you can use if you are not bloodied, since it requires great amount of concentration. It last a number or rounds equal to your wisdom score, or until you get bloodied. It takes a minor action to activate the Channel Chi ability, so you'll be able to activate it and use it in you turn. All martially trained PC get this free. Other characters added later could gain once trained in a martial style.

(Already Known) _"Chi Strike"_  [can't find the writeup on this one][/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 29, 2009)

Wang's trainings:

Martial Arts Training

Stone Palm

Whirlwind Kick

Turtle's Shelter  

Turtle's Shelter will be great if we are again fighting one big bad guy, great for a Defender!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2009)

Martial Arts: Most of you have already that training. Only Ziang lacked it, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 30, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Martial Arts: Most of you have already that training. Only Ziang lacked it, for obvious reasons.



My fault for posting early and have it listed... guys, I only want to learn what you already know.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 30, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Martial Arts: Most of you have already that training. Only Ziang lacked it, for obvious reasons.




As I recall, Wang only had innate martial arts and channeling chi.  Martial Arts training is the one where he can use his pally powers with his bare hands, no?


----------



## renau1g (Oct 30, 2009)

Koryo will change Channeling Chi for Shang Chi Channeling


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> As I recall, Wang only had innate martial arts and channeling chi.  Martial Arts training is the one where he can use his pally powers with his bare hands, no?




Yes, that's right! Me bad, forgetting my own rules. 


Well... Trainings!


First thing you have to know, is that each training takes a special set of rolls to understand and another set to master. You can catch the idea quickly, but then find it hard to get it to practice, or find it really hard to understand, but the moves involved seem intuitive for you as you see the full display of actions.
Some trainings have become available, like phantom walk, because one of you have saw and caught the essentials. Other trainings are there because your master knows them and can teach them to you. Additionally, you can teach each other. Being this the first time we’ll simply say you have just enough time for Master Jien’s training. Later on you will be able to exchange trainings.

*Learning a stance or technique:*
This is a learning process, which involves mind skills. To learn the form of a given training requires that you win A rolls before failing B times. If you successfully learn the training, you’ll have a +2 circumstance bonus in the mastering of such feat. If you fail to learn the training, you can attempt the mastering with a-2 circunstance penalty to rolls, or try to learn it again. Once the training is learned, you can master it later, with use. Although, your powers will be less effective or accurate. To learn a technique takes a full day, no matter what training you are aspiring to. 
You can roll perception, insight, just intelligence or wisdom, or a knowledge skill related to the ability you are trying to learn. For example, Kaoru could roll Arcana to learn Phantom walk, but he can’t when trying to learn Martial arts training. Ban Lu and Koryo will give good use to their high wisdom.

*Mastering a technique:*
To master a given technique requires lots of time to practice it. Some training require more time than others. To master a given training requires that you win A rolls before failing B times. If you fail B times, you take the maximum number of days to master the training, If you fail C times, you will have spoiled your time mastering the training. If you win A rolls, you’ll be able to master the training in the minimum number of days, that will be useful time to spend training another technique.

You have a month (31 days) to learn your techniques.

I gave each training A, B, C and minimum and maximum time of training. 

*Innate Martial Arts*
DC: 12
Learning: A:3 B:2
Mastering: A:3 B:2 C:3
Time: Minimum:1 Maximum:2
*
Channeling Chi: *
DC: 13
Learning: A:3 B:2
Mastering: A:3 B:2 C:3
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:4

*Stop the Lifeblood*
DC: 15
Learning: A:4 B:2
Mastering: A:5 B:2 C:4
Time: Minimum:3 Maximum:5

*Rebuke the Sinner*
DC: 16
Learning: A:6 B:3
Mastering: A:6 B:3 C:4
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:8

*Turtle’s Shelter*
DC: 17
Learning: A:6 B:4
Mastering: A:6 B:4 C:5
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:7

*Storm's Gift*
DC:15
Learning: A:4 B:2
Mastering: A:5 B:3 C:4
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:5

*Focus on your weapon, grasshopper! It is an extension of yourself!*
DC:15
Learning: A:4 B:2
Mastering: A:5 B:3 C:4
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:5

*Shang Chi Channeling*
DC:16
Learning: A:6 B:4
Mastering: A:6 B:4 C:5
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:7

*Shin Chi Channeling*
DC:16
Learning: A:6 B:4
Mastering: A:6 B:4 C:5
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:7

*Phantom's Walk*
DC:18
Learning: A:6 B:3
Mastering: A:6 B:3 C:4
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:8

*Martial Arts Training*
DC:15
Learning: A:3 B:2
Mastering: A:4 B:2 C:3
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:3

*Stone Palm*
DC:16
Learning: A: 4 B:2
Mastering: A:4 B:2 C:3
Time: Minimum: 2 Maximum:5

*Whirlwind Kick*
DC:18
Learning: A:6 B:3
Mastering: A:6 B:3 C:4
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:8

*Towering Beacon*
DC:17
Learning: A:4 B:2
Mastering: A:6 B:3 C:5
Time: Minimum:3 Maximum:6

*Eye of the Stern Father*
DC:17
Learning: A:3 B:2
Mastering: A:5 B:3 C:4
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:5


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2009)

I think this is a great opportunity to RP failures and successes. If you don't understand something about the training system, ask, it's probably me that types wrong. If you have suggestions, please, make them, I open to them .


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 2, 2009)

Jefe, I need the numbers for Turtle's shelter


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2009)

Pucha, I forgot, there they are!


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2009)

So, 'learning' is the theory and 'mastering' is required to actually use a technique?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 2, 2009)

Okay, Ban Lu made his first successful roll, which I posted in the IC. Is that one days training or do we work on more than one at a time?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> So, 'learning' is the theory and 'mastering' is required to actually use a technique?



Exactly!



Scotley said:


> Okay, Ban Lu made his first successful roll, which I posted in the IC. Is that one days training or do we work on more than one at a time?



You can roll all the rolls for learning, and make the role playing, or do it one at  a time. It depends what better suits your fancy. I like the one roll one rp scene thing, but that's just me


----------



## Durlak (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry for the delay guys, I was busy at work and the internet conection is kind of crappy. 
Anyways, Leng will go with
Shin Chi Chanelling
Rebuke the Sinner
Whirlwind kick
Turtle's Shelterl


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 5, 2009)

Glad to hear from you, go ahead and make the learning rolls in the IC thread as described above.


----------



## Keia (Nov 7, 2009)

Quick message.  I'm unavailable till Monday afternoon for posting . . . 

Keia


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 7, 2009)

Oki. I'll be updating the thread with the IC of the learning process later tonight, hopefully.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2009)

I've not forgotten about you guys, I'm having a difficult week, that's all, and for this update there's a lot of writing to do, so please bare with me. I'll try to get with this tomorrow, but can't promise anything.
This far we are doing great, I've come to a quicker map making method that I love, that I'm testing in A paid Trip to Spellhold, and it's really working out great, so combat updates will be quicker and nicer!


----------



## renau1g (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update VV. No worries, things are busy here in my RL too. Take your time, no pressure


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 12, 2009)

And I like your maps there


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

No worries, been way busy at work myself this week.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh I was looking at the IC thread, and noticed Ban Lu still has another learning roll to do, and Leng has not make his other 3 rolls.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

Oops! On my way to correct now...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2009)

I was thinking that all this rolling will take us forever. 
What do you think of rolling all at once? Like:
Take Koryo for example:

Shang Channeling Chi
DC:16
Learning: A:6 B:4
Mastering: A:6 B:4 C:5
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:7

Stop the Lifeblood
DC: 15
Learning: A:4 B:2
Mastering: A:5 B:2 C:4
Time: Minimum:3 Maximum:5

Rebuke the Sinner
DC: 16
Learning: A:6 B:3
Mastering: A:6 B:3 C:4
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:8

Turtle’s Shelter
DC: 17
Learning: A:6 B:4
Mastering: A:6 B:4 C:5
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:7

So, he must roll for learning a number of rolls equal to A+B rolls of something wisdomdish, like perception or insight:
Shang Channeling Chi: 10 rolls ( _17_, 13, 12, _16_, _20, 18, _15, _17, 19_, 3) and he succeeds
Stop the Lifeblood: 6 rolls ( _5_, 17, _9_, 16, 12, 7) and he Fails
Rebuke the Sinner: 9 rolls say he succeeds
Turtle’s Shelter: 10 rolls say he fails

Training: This time you must roll A+C times of something related to the training, for example, in turtle's shelter you should roll endurance, while for shang chi channeling you should roll something 'mysticalish' like insight or arcana
Shang Channeling Chi: 11 rolls (Say he wins A, so he fully learns the move in the minimum time: 4 days)
Stop the Lifeblood: 7 rolls (due to -2 circumstance -if he doesn't want to re-learn- he fails C times, and can't master the move)
Rebuke the Sinner: 10 rolls (He fails B times, so he learns the move in the maximun time: 8 days)
Turtle’s Shelter: 11 rolls Even with -2 circumstance -if he doesn't want to re-learn- he could learn this if he rolls high enough (less than C fails)

What do you think?


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 23, 2009)

I already rolled the way you described for all my trainings.  I can post whenever you say, jefe   I had not posted in the IC because learning and mastering my first technique took 3 days.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

Cool, lets see what the others think about this. If all agree and make all their rolls and your reactions IC,  I'll make a big "training" IC post, and keep moving on the story.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm good with it as well VV, sorry for the slower than normal post rate. Work's kicking my butt right now. 13 days in a row so far, 12-15 hr days.... man this is supposed to be my slow period.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, what's about the "fast" period? I knew slavery was not abolished. Liars


----------



## renau1g (Nov 24, 2009)

Just an abnormality in my normal workload. Actually my alleged "busy period" looks relatively light next year (I'm a tax guy and so during tax season (Mar - June) I'm usually busier.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 24, 2009)

Ok, I'm confused. How many rolls can / should I do?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 27, 2009)

Walking Dad said:


> Ok, I'm confused. How many rolls can / should I do?




Your trainings:

"Focus on your weapon, grasshopper! It is an extension of yourself!"
DC:15
Learning: A:4 B:2
Mastering: A:5 B:3 C:4
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:5

"Martial Art Training"
DC:15
Learning: A:3 B:2
Mastering: A:4 B:2 C:3
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:3

"Channeling Chi"
DC: 13
Learning: A:3 B:2
Mastering: A:3 B:2 C:3
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:4

“Turtle’s Shelter”
DC: 17
Learning: A:6 B:4
Mastering: A:6 B:4 C:5
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:7

So for learning:

"Focus on your weapon, grasshopper! It is an extension of yourself!"
Roll 6 dices of Wisdom or insight or perception DC:15


"Martial Art Training"
Roll 5 dices of Wisdom or insight or perception DC:15


"Channeling Chi"
Roll 5 dices of Wisdom or insight or perception DC:13

“Turtle’s Shelter”
Roll 10 dices of Wisdom or insight or perception DC:17

For Training:

"Focus on your weapon, grasshopper! It is an extension of yourself!"
Roll 9 dices of Wisdom or insight or perception DC:15


"Martial Art Training"
Roll 7 dices of Wisdom or insight or perception DC:15


"Channeling Chi"
Roll 6 dices of Wisdom or insight or perception DC:13

“Turtle’s Shelter”
Roll 11 dices of Wisdom or insight or perception DC:17


ALL: Sorry gang I'm with a lot of work, laziness, tiredness, grildfriendness (?)... all together combined to make me unable to update my games. I'm really sorry, I promise I'll update more often when at least the first and the second causes lessen their effects over me.
If you can have your rolls like renau1g did, it'll be great, otherwise, if you prefer so, I'll roll for you. *Thunders and Lightnings* Bwahahahaha...

Scotley: Yes, you can roll training for rebuke the sinner, or roll all at once (the remaining trainings) like renau1g did.


----------



## Keia (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, holidays and all.

I'll post something up similar to what renaug1's got going on in the next day or so.

Keia


----------



## Durlak (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry for the delay. I'm very busy with work and I only have internet at work. IV is down, so I'll post tomorrow if it's up or let VV do the rolls


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 2, 2009)

About your questions in the IC thread Scotley: 
Some of you have already rolled, and others still have to roll, now:
This weekend I'll have some spare time (hopefullly) so if you haven't rolled until then I'll roll for you. This week I've been at a symposium, and last week I was preparing the presentation and an exam for a postgraduate subject, so I've been chaotic in my posting at best. 
Just some head ups for you all to know.

Helfdan: You'll have more spare time to train whirlwind kick in the future. At the moment you'll b able to use it in battle with the corresponding penalty.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 6, 2009)

Well, looking forward to move things along. This far we have;
Wang Chi: Learns everything, WK was not mastered 
Koryo: Learns and masters SL, RS and SCC
Kaoru: Learns and masters MAT, PW, SCC and SG
Leng: Leands SCC
Ban Lu: Learns and masters RS, still needs some rolls. 
I have no time to roll for Scotley, but IC is up, so if you feel like rolling yourself, go ahead. If not, I'll roll for you and update the IC thread.
Cheers! VV


----------



## Scotley (Dec 6, 2009)

Cool, got the rolls up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 7, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> Well, looking forward to move things along. This far we have;
> Wang Chi: Learns everything, WK was not mastered
> Koryo: Learns and masters SL, RS and SCC
> Kaoru: Learns and masters MAT, PW, SCC and SG
> ...






Walking Dad said:


> ziang
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> VV, IC is down. I prefer to learn the techniques in the order I had written them. Can you do the necessary rolls, and I will add the descriptions then?
> ...




What about Ziang? I would really prefer if you (VV) could do the rolling.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2009)

Woops! Sorry, forgot about our dear alchemist. I'll roll for you later today.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm the original player for Shen.  I dropped out rather suddenly and to be quite honest, I was an (insert bad word) for not at least telling my buddy Voda about it.  I actually dropped off the boards for awhile.  Before you read too much into this, I'm not making an excuse.  I am trying to apologize (I suck at it I know).

Life got alittle rough.  It happens.  I feel like I should apologize to the original players and especially to Voda.  I am sorry.  I hate when people leave like that in the middle of a well played/DM'd game.  


Sincerely,

Derek   (OnlytheStrong)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome back!
There is no problem at all, we all know the rules, pbp is like it is, with it's flaws and advantages. You are welcome to run Shen again, and level up him again if you want. I'll be going over the specifics of trainings for you tomorrow, along with Ziang's training rolls. Feel free to read the IC thread, much has happened since you left, and presonaly I think the guys made a great story telling role play, even with my lack of updates and general lazyness around.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd love to run Shen again... but I would like to wait to see what your players decide if that is ok.  If they do not mind my old warlord coming back, then I welcome the chance.  I do not want to force myself on anyone, especially after last time.


Thank you very much Voda for the re-invite.  I hope the others welcome me back also.


----------



## Keia (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm cool with it.  Welcome back !!

Keia


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm fine with it. More 'leaders' are always good.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 26, 2009)

Finally I've rolled for Ziang's trainings. The results are rather good, I think. 
"Focus on your weapon, grasshopper! It is an extension of yourself!"
DC:15
Learning: A:4 B:2
Mastering: A:5 B:3 C:4
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:5
Results:
Learning: Learned (1 day)
Mastering: Mastered (2 days)


"Martial Art Training"
DC:15
Learning: A:3 B:2
Mastering: A:4 B:2 C:3
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:3
Learning: Learned (2 day)
Mastering: Not Mastered (12 days)


"Channeling Chi"
DC: 13
Learning: A:3 B:2
Mastering: A:3 B:2 C:3
Time: Minimum:2 Maximum:4
Learning: Learned (1 day)
Mastering: Mastered (2 days)


“Turtle’s Shelter”
DC: 17
Learning: A:6 B:4
Mastering: A:6 B:4 C:5
Time: Minimum:4 Maximum:7
Learning: Learned (2 day)
Mastering: Not Mastered (7 days)


1st attempt to learn: Roll Lookup
2nd attempt to learn: Roll Lookup
Mastering Focus on your weapon: Roll Lookup
Mastering Martial Art Training: Roll Lookup , Roll Lookup , Roll Lookup , Roll Lookup
Mastering Chaneling Chi: Roll Lookup

Resuming, He learned everything, but mastered only two trainings, Focus on your weapon grasshopper, and Channel Chi.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 27, 2009)

```
Name: Shen Rui
Warlord 4


Str: 21 +5       Level: 4       
Con: 12 +1      Hit points: 39
Dex: 8 -1        Init: +3
Int: 12 +0       Healing Surges:  8/day;   Surge Value: 9   
Wis: 10 +0      Speed:  6    
Cha:  16 +3     Senses:   12 Insight; 12 Perception   

Defense:  19 = 12 + 6 armor + 1 enhance
Ranged Basic Attack:  +1   (2 + -1 dex)
Melee: +7         (2 + 5 str)

[sblock=Race Features]
Bonus Feat
Bonus Skill
Bonus At-Will Power
Human Defense Bonuses[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
Combat Leader- You and allies within 10 that see and 
      hear you gain +2 to initiative
Inspiring Presence- Ally that sees and spends an action point for 
      extra action regains lost hp (1/2 level + cha mod)
Inspiring Word[/sblock]

Powers:
[color=green][sblock=Wolf Pack Tactics:] [/color] 
Keywords: Martial, Weapon
At will;  Standard Action; Target one creature
Special: Before you attack, you let one ally adjacent to either you 
            or the target shift 1 square as a free action.
Attack:  Strength vs. AC
Hit:  1 [W] + 5 damage[/sblock]

[sblock=Viper's Strike:]  
Keywords:  Martial Weapon
At will; Standard Action, Target one creature
Attack:  Strength vs. AC
Hit: 1[W] + 5 damage. 
Effect:  If the target shifts before the start of your next turn, it 
           provokes and opportunity attack from an ally of your choice.[/sblock]

[sblock=Furious Smash:]
Keywords: Martial, Weapon
At will; Standard Action, Target one creature
Attack: Strength vs. Fortitude
Hit:  Deal 5 damage and then choose one ally adjacent to either
       you or the target.  This ally applies your Cha modifier (+3) as a 
       power bonus to the attack roll and the damage roll on his or her
       next attack against the target.  The bonus is lost if the ally does
       not attack the target on his or her next turn.[/sblock]

[sblock=Inspiring Word:]
Keywords: Healing, Martial
Encounter; Minor Action; You or one ally in burst; Range close burst 5
Special:  You can use this power twice per encounter, but only once per round.
Effect:  The target can spend a healing surge and regain and additional 
            1d6 hit points (+3 from Improved Inspiring Word[/sblock]

[sblock=Guarding Attack:]
Keywords:  Martial, Weapon
Encounter; Standard Action; Target one creature
Attack: Strength vs. AC
Hit:  2[W] + 5 damage.  Until the end of your next turn, one ally adjacent
       to either you or the target gains a +4 power bonus to AC against the
       target's attacks.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Warlord's Strike:]
Keywords:  Martial, Weapon
Encounter; Standard Action; Target one creature
Attack:  Strength vs. AC
Hit:  2[W] + 5 damage.  Until the end of your next turn, all of your allies
       gain a +4 bonus to damage rolls against the target.[/sblock]

[sblock=Knight's Move:]
Keywords:  Martial
Encounter; Move Action; Ranged 10
Target:  One Ally
Effect: The target takes a move action as a free action.[/sblock]

[sblock=Fearless Rescue:]
Keywords: Healing, Martial, Weapon
Daily; Immediate Reaction
Trigger: An enemy withing 5 squares of you reduces and all to 0 hit
            points or fewer
Effect: Before the attack, you can move to the nearest square from 
          which you can attack the target.
Attack: Strength +1 vs. AC
Hit: 2[W] + 5 damage.
Effect: The ally can spend a healing surge and regains an additional 1d6 
           hit points for every opportunity attack you provoke while moving to the target.[/sblock]


Languages: Common


Feats: 

Improved Inspiring Word:  add Cha mod to Inspiring Word hp restored
Combat Medic:   Stablize the dying as a minor action; +2 to heal checks
Human Preseverance:  +1 to saving throws
Inspired Recovery:  Grant ally saving throw with Cha mod bonus


Skills:  (trained only)
      
Athletics:  +12
Diplomacy:  +10
Endurance: +8
Heal:   +9
History:  +7



Equipment:               

Curseforged Chainmail +1
Bracers of Respite
Feyleaf Sandals
Giantkind Gloves
Circlet of Second Chances
Cloak of the Walking Wounded
Muleback Harness
Battle Standard of Might

Age: 22
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 165 lb.
Eyes: Light Brown
Face Hair: Dark Brown
Skin: Tan
```


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2009)

Shen's list of potential joy:

Battle Standard of Might:  level 4 wonderous item 840gp
Cloak of the Walking Wounded:  level 4 magic item (neck)  840gp
Circlet of Second Chances:  Level 3 magic item (head)  680gp
Inescapable Longspear +1:  Level 3 magic weapon   680gp
Leather Armor of Sudden Recovery +1:  Level 2 magic Armor   680gp  (can we have chainmail?)

I will add the stats/flavor/details to my character sheet if this stuff gets approved.  I left some of the 4k gold laying around in case I can improve my armor.  I  only have 280gp left, but that's enough for an upgrade I think    Lemme know if this stuff is okay.  (Mainly wondering if I can have chainmail or not)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Finally I've rolled for Ziang's trainings. The results are rather good, I think.
> 
> ...
> 
> Resuming, He learned everything, but mastered only two trainings, Focus on your weapon grasshopper, and Channel Chi.




Thanks! I'm back, BTW. Have you thought abot handling the trainings like these "item-less" rewards in the DMG 2?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 6, 2010)

You mean like this bonuses that the gods gives or something like that? I red it on the character builder but wasn't sure how did they work. ..
Well, if you think about it, it's something similar, specially with trainings that allows you to make attacks.


----------



## Keia (Jan 6, 2010)

Working on gear this evening (when I have access to character builder).  Post will go up in the morning 

Keia


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool. I'm writting up the next big update to have it handy when you all are done.


----------



## Keia (Jan 8, 2010)

Got busy and didn't get a chance to post . . . here is the item list . . . with some cash to spare.  I kept everything under 4th or under.

*Power Jewel (heroic tier), Shimmering Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing) +1, Cloak of Distortion +1, Eagle Eye Goggles (heroic tier), Eberron Shard of Lightning (heroic tier)*

Keia


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 8, 2010)

Keia said:


> Got busy and didn't get a chance to post . . . here is the item list . . . with some cash to spare.  I kept everything under 4th or under.
> 
> *Power Jewel (heroic tier), Shimmering Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing) +1, Cloak of Distortion +1, Eagle Eye Goggles (heroic tier), Eberron Shard of Lightning (heroic tier)*
> 
> Keia




 did we got money???


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2010)

an IG post by Voda gave us 4k gold to use on items.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 8, 2010)

Only: As previous equipment you had a long spear +1 of pinning, a leather armor, a staff and there's the armor of the black Jien, which I don't recall who has it, or what did you do with that.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmm... Is another PC using it?  I don't want to "take away" any equipment from a pc.  I'd rather use a stick found in the road than a +1 weapon taken from another player lol.  

That said, I wouldn't mind having it as long as no one else is using it.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 8, 2010)

It's been a rough week, Jefe...  I'll have my items selected by tomorrow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 8, 2010)

OnlytheStrong said:


> Hmm... Is another PC using it?  I don't want to "take away" any equipment from a pc.  I'd rather use a stick found in the road than a +1 weapon taken from another player lol.
> 
> That said, I wouldn't mind having it as long as no one else is using it.




No one has claimed it, nor discovered it's properties, if any. 

Helfdan: No rush.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2010)

Likewise, still playing catch up from the holidays. I'll get my stuff sorted out this weekend.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 11, 2010)

Cloak of Distortion +1 level 4 840gp
Shipboard leather armor +2 level 6 2.600gp

Checking cost for residium and rituals later.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 12, 2010)

Guys, I'm taking a few days off, probably a week, until the 19th. So you have plenty of time to finish the equipment list. See you all next week, cheers

VV


----------



## Scotley (Jan 13, 2010)

Saved. Excellent timing VV. I'm having a week from hell and it has been very difficult to find any time to get online.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2010)

How about a symbol of Shared Healing +2 level 7 2600 gp

Implement (Holy Symbol)
Enhancement: Attack rolls and damage rolls
Critical: +1d6 damage per plus
Power (Daily + Healing): Free Action. Trigger: You use your second wind, or you use a power that allows you to spend a healing surge to regain hit points. Effect: One ally within 5 squares of you can spend a healing surge.

And Curse forged armor +1 level 3 680 gp 

Armor: Chain, Scale
Enhancement: AC
Power (Daily): Immediate Reaction. You can use this power 
when an enemy hits you with an attack. That enemy takes 
a –2 penalty to attack rolls (save ends). When the enemy 
saves against the penalty, the enemy takes a –1 penalty to 
attack rolls (save ends). 
 Level 13 or 18: –3 penalty.
 Level 23 or 28: –4 penalty.


----------



## Keia (Jan 27, 2010)

Had a busy week at work that forced me to put aside everything for a while.  I'm back though and will get to the items this evening. . . 

Keia


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 27, 2010)

Scotley said:


> How about a symbol of Shared Healing +2 level 7 2600 gp
> 
> Implement (Holy Symbol)
> Enhancement: Attack rolls and damage rolls
> ...




Sounds nice Scotly, beware of the drunken monk!



Keia said:


> Had a busy week at work that forced me to put aside everything for a while.  I'm back though and will get to the items this evening. . .
> 
> Keia



 No rush, good to hear though.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, his purchases fall well short of the 4000 grand limit. Guess he'll spend the rest on rice wine.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 3, 2010)

Wang's items:

Iron Armbands of Power 1800 gp 
Dwarven Shin Wen Kia (Chain) +1 520gp
Amulet of Life +1 1000gp
Symbol of Hope +1 680 gp


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 9, 2010)

Voda, Che:

Since Wang is upgrading his armor, I was thinking of changing from chain to dingjia (or ting kia), a type of armor made of rectangular plates riveted by nails.  It seems it would be equivalent to scale armor.  What do you think?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2010)

I think it's neat! No as classy as the one the emperor has in the picture, but sure.
Age of Empires 3 asian dynasties has nice concept art about armors and such


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2010)

What gear does Shen have again?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2010)

Damn! I completely forgot! Sorry!
Shen has a Reproachful Halberd +1 and the set of black armor from the evil Jien. It is a set of Curseforged chainmail armor +1, which has a daily power: if you are hit, your enemy takes a -2 attack (save ends) If he saves, he has a -1 (save ends.)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 6, 2010)

Check my equipment and see if it's too much Voda... I spent most of the 4k limit lol.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2010)

I see no mistakes Onlythestrong. Shen is really looking tough!


----------



## Durlak (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi, sorry for the absense. Leng buys this items
Helm of the Stubborn Mind 840gp
Viper Belt 840gp
Flaming Longsword +1 1000 gp
Bracers of Mighty Stricking 520 gp
Giantkind Gloves 840 gp


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2010)

Thought we had lost you buddy. Well only waiting on Keia to post Kaoru's reaction in the IC thread to move along.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 9, 2010)

Can we also buy residium in any form? As my character can craft magic items, too.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes you can, if you can find a place that sells it. You'll have to roll some streetwise checks to see if you find such a place, but right now you are in a dark forest with an Oni on your track!


----------



## Durlak (Mar 12, 2010)

And what is an Oni?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 12, 2010)

Oni (folclore japonés) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Durlak (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey, can I change a feat? I just realized that the powers lucky has and the the feat doesn't mix well. Unless Shield Bash is only used with Stone Palm. If so, I want to change Tide of Iron power since it requires a shield and Potent Chalenge requires a two-handed weapon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 8, 2010)

Change the powers as you please, although you can use tide of iron with the Stone Palm.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 19, 2010)

*---------RECRUITING RE-OPENED---------*

Hello dear applicants: We are short by three slots. Current PCs needing player are:

Koryo, human monk
Sheng, human warlord
Kaoru, human sorceror

Applicants can change these character builds, however should take in consideration that they must stick with the characters' feel and beheaviour, ar least in part. You are the new player of the character, so you can change him as you please, however, make it slow, otherwise it would be more radical than it should be. Character sheets for these PCs are in the RG, where you can find the background of each character. Provided that someone shows interest, I could summarize their adventures so far, or the current players could do it too. 

Character creation guidelines are in the first thread. Level 3, with 4k to buy items. Also Shen and Kaoru have weapons they found thorugh the adventure, I believe they are listed as such.

Any questions? Ask them!


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 24, 2010)

Wang will grant a surge to Ziang, and use another one on himself.  That leaves him at 41/46 hp, plus whatever is added from healing word.  He is at 9/12 surges.

That fight was awesome, Voda!  The oni had a nice suite of abilities.

I have played a fighter before, but this is my first 4e pally.  It seems that the fighter is better at tanking multiple foes, as he can mark several at once.  But with that damage deal, pallys may be better at tanking vs one big bad guy.  Good to know!


----------



## Legildur (Apr 24, 2010)

Voda Vosa,

I'd be interested in taking over Kaoru. I only have one other PbP game running at the moment as the other two fizzled.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 25, 2010)

Helfdan said:


> Wang will grant a surge to Ziang, and use another one on himself.  That leaves him at 41/46 hp, plus whatever is added from healing word.  He is at 9/12 surges.
> 
> That fight was awesome, Voda!  The oni had a nice suite of abilities.
> 
> I have played a fighter before, but this is my first 4e pally.  It seems that the fighter is better at tanking multiple foes, as he can mark several at once.  But with that damage deal, pallys may be better at tanking vs one big bad guy.  Good to know!




Yes, that gives the pallys their "Caballerosidad" and heroism flavor, as facing a single powerful evil, rather than a horde of minions. 



Legildur said:


> Voda Vosa,
> 
> I'd be interested in taking over Kaoru. I only have one other PbP game running at the moment as the other two fizzled.




Good! Take a look at the character and rebuild it if you wish to, edit it or keep it as it is. Take over Kaoru in the IC thread whenever you want.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 25, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> Good! Take a look at the character and rebuild it if you wish to, edit it or keep it as it is. Take over Kaoru in the IC thread whenever you want.



Will do! I'll have a look over the character again soon and consider some minor changes, as I'm not familiar with Sorcerors.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

Helfdan said:


> Wang will grant a surge to Ziang, and use another one on himself.  That leaves him at 41/46 hp, plus whatever is added from healing word.  He is at 9/12 surges.
> 
> That fight was awesome, Voda!  The oni had a nice suite of abilities.
> 
> I have played a fighter before, but this is my first 4e pally.  It seems that the fighter is better at tanking multiple foes, as he can mark several at once.  But with that damage deal, pallys may be better at tanking vs one big bad guy.  Good to know!




Paladins can use the Divine sanction powers from Divine Power to mark a second foe. But I think you are right at their specialities. And thanks for the surge!


----------



## Legildur (Apr 27, 2010)

I've reviewed Kaoru in more depth and looked into Sorcerers a little more.

If I have it right, then the party consists of 2 strikers (monk and sorcerer), 3 leaders (artificer, cleric, and taclord), and 2 defenders (fighter and paladin).

I don't see a controller in there.

I'd appreciate the party's opinion on what they'd like to see a focus on for Kaoru (human storm sorcerer):

1) Rather than concentrating on powers designed for a single target, I was thinking to take mostly ranged area burst powers to act more in a controller-type role.

2) Character currently has the Bard multiclass feat, which grants Majestic Word (healing surge +4) 1/day. I'm not overly wedded to this feat, and it would appear we have sufficient leaders for healing. But I'm open to advice as to whether the extra healing is valued in Voda Vosa's campaign.

3) Regarding equipment, it appears that Kaoru 'found' the Wyrmtooth Dagger, but lacks any other items of note, which implies that I need to spend the 4k gold on top of this?


Your views please?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 27, 2010)

Sure, lets see.

1) That could be useful. Note that if you wish to re-build Kaoru with a different class that's also a possibility

2) Choose whatever feat you'll like, I think that Ban Lu and Ziang Yu have the party covered in healing department.

3) Yes you have, since Keia, Kaoru's player left us before finishing his equipment options. 

Hope I've clarified your doubts, if not, ask again and I'll see to be more clear.


----------



## Legildur (Apr 27, 2010)

1) I'm happy to stick with a Storm Sorcerer for consistency.

2) I thought they must have it covered.

3) Okay, I'll have that tidied up in about 8-10 hours (at work).

I've also posted in the IC thread.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 27, 2010)

Yep, already replied =)


----------



## Legildur (Apr 28, 2010)

VV, I've slightly modified Kaoru through feats, powers and equipment. I left the race/class/build, ability scores and skills unchanged (except for dropping Streetwise as associated with a dropped MC feat).

I'm comfortable with most of it, but probably need your final approval on magical items.

[sblock="Kaoru"]====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
level 3 Human, Sorcerer
Build: Storm Sorcerer
Spell Source: Storm Magic

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 18.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 10, Con 13, Dex 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 16.

AC: 15 Fort: 14 Reflex: 16 Will: 19
HP: 35 Surges: 7 Surge Value: 8

TRAINED SKILLS
Diplomacy +10, Arcana +7, Endurance +7, Insight +6, Intimidate +10

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +4, Bluff +5, Dungeoneering +1, Heal +1, History +2, Nature +1, Perception +1, Religion +2, Stealth +4, Streetwise +5, Thievery +4, Athletics +1

FEATS
Human: Implement Expertise (Light Blade) Level 1: Weapon Focus (Light Blade) Level 2: Improved Initiative

POWERS
Bonus At-Will Power: Acid Orb
Sorcerer at-will 1: Blazing Starfall
Sorcerer at-will 1: Burning Spray
Sorcerer encounter 1: Pinning Bolt
Sorcerer daily 1: Howling Tempest
Sorcerer utility 2: Spatial Trip
Sorcerer encounter 3: Ice Dragon's Teeth

ITEMS
Amulet of Health +1, Fireburst Cloth Armor (Basic Clothing) +1, Bracers of the Perfect Shot (heroic tier), Wyrmtooth Dagger Dagger +1, Adventurer's Kit, Everlasting Provisions (heroic tier)[/sblock]


----------

